# My New EP Release



## Jonny G (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello everyone!
I mainly compose for commercial projects - TV, films. etc. I haven't released an album under my own name in years but...
My instrumental EP "Jonny G" officially dropped Feb 27th. I don't know who still listens to CDs but they are available at CDBaby or can be ordered through most big box retailers that still sell CDs (Alliance Partners). Probably won't be doing a vinyl or audio cassette release unless there is intense hipster demand.

"Electronic jazz-fusion funk and prog using a combination of live musicians and loops/tracks."
https://store.cdbaby.com/cd/jonnyg

If you want to stream, its available on Spotify, Apple music, and other streaming services.



Great review of by Carol Banks Weber at Festival Peak!

"For most of the record, Greathouse never lets go of that innate sense of the dramatic. He’s very much at home juggling the weight of groove with heightened anticipation, knowing when to coast on a nice riff and when to turn things around before it gets too nice and comfy."

https://festivalpeak.com/hello-jonny-g-ee88d630de86


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice stuff, my guess is we have worked with a lot of the same players. I went back and checked and see we have...

Good luck with the EP!


----------



## Jonny G (Apr 10, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Nice stuff, my guess is we have worked with a lot of the same players. I went back and checked and see we have...
> 
> Good luck with the EP!



Craig! Good to see you on here, of course I know you. Its been a while- I saw you play at the Baked Potato some time ago. I think(?) I also bought a used zip drive from you back then that didn't work and you were nice enough to take it back.

Thanks for the kind words about the EP!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 10, 2018)

I remember the zip drive! Well hello!...Probably played at the Spud with Billy Hulting and your drummer David K.


----------



## Jonny G (Apr 11, 2018)

I used to play a lot with him in town back then with a cover band called Pocket Change.
Dave was talking about filming himself drumming in his studio along with a couple of my tracks and maybe some Ripps tracks with GoPro cameras but I don't know where he's at with that.

I went with Rico to one of Billy's vegan house parties some time ago but I haven't seen him in awhile either.


----------



## Jonny G (Apr 11, 2018)

got some airplay today for the EP on Fusion 101 internet radio!

https://www.radionomy.com/en/radio/fusion101/


----------



## Jonny G (Nov 21, 2018)

Good new review of the Jonny G CD from the prog/fusion website Sea Of Tranquility!

https://www.seaoftranquility.org/reviews.php?op=showcontent&id=21299

You Tube
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwSt9jgG_rmR_FLX23k2UApXnx74dmWoi


----------



## CGR (Nov 28, 2018)

Jonny G said:


> Hello everyone!
> I mainly compose for commercial projects - TV, films. etc. I haven't released an album under my own name in years but...
> My instrumental EP "Jonny G" officially dropped Feb 27th. I don't know who still listens to CDs but they are available at CDBaby or can be ordered through most big box retailers that still sell CDs (Alliance Partners). Probably won't be doing a vinyl or audio cassette release unless there is intense hipster demand.
> 
> ...



That's some serious chops!


----------



## Jonny G (Dec 3, 2018)

CGR said:


> That's some serious chops!


Thanks Craig! I give total credit to the players bringing the tracks to life. Hey, I was down in Australia this August playing with a band. Great country!


----------



## CGR (Dec 3, 2018)

Jonny G said:


> Thanks Craig! I give total credit to the players bringing the tracks to life. Hey, I was down in Australia this August playing with a band. Great country!


Yes, nothing beats getting away from a DAW & 'out of the box' and playing with real musicians. Hope you enjoyed your trip here. Did you visit Melbourne?


----------



## Jonny G (Dec 3, 2018)

CGR said:


> Yes, nothing beats getting away from a DAW & 'out of the box' and playing with real musicians. Hope you enjoyed your trip here. Did you visit Melbourne?


Yes! Spent about a week in Melbourne. Went all over the country, except for the interior, of course.


----------



## CGR (Dec 4, 2018)

Jonny G said:


> Yes! Spent about a week in Melbourne. Went all over the country, except for the interior, of course.


Cool. We call 'the interior' The Outback/Central Australia. Hope you enjoyed Melbourne & the music/arts scene here. Yell out when you're next passing through!


----------

